# Oh No! Who got the Brussel Griffon WET!!



## Deer Antlers for Pups (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL... That baby doesn't look happy.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

HA!!!!!!!!!!  Not much out there is funnier than a wet Griffon.


----------



## SoCal K9 Momma (Oct 22, 2008)

OMG  LMBO! Too funny!


----------



## mom24/7 (Aug 24, 2008)

haha! lol! If looks could kill!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

*LOLS* I had to groom one of those yesterday and Harrise you couldn't be more right. There isn't anything much funnier looking than a griffon.


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Poor thing! xDDD


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I guess all I can say is lol


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Have you seen Gremlins?


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

OMG...I just spewed diet soda all over my laptop. That is wicked funny!

Warn me next time!!!


----------

